

A programming language cannot be better without being unintuitive - iamelgringo
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2008/01/programming-language-cannot-be-better.html

======
icky
> In Defence of (0/:l)(_+_) in Scala

I didn't know Scala had ASCII porn... :-|

------
davidw
On the other hand, being unintuitive doesn't mean a language is better,
either.

